
AMD RX 480 review: The best budget graphics card–but for how long? - doener
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/06/amd-rx-480-polaris-review/
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12005149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12005149)

